# I can't figure how to hunt up here!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I've been stomping around the wasatch front in the davis county area looking for ANYTHING!! All I see is deer sign! That's great for next year, but for now I'm looking for some upland game!
What lives up in the wasatch front? Maybe I'm not high enough up, I have been around 6,000 feet walking canyon floors and creeks that run through, and walking the ridge tops. I can't really get on the canyon wall cause they are a little steep.
Most of what I've been walking is maples, sagebrush, and scrub oaks. Do I need to get into the pines or up high? I haven't seen anything but snow and deer tracks!!! I'd love to get into some rabbits, grouse, coyotes, racoons, field mice lol anything!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm surprised you havent come across any grouse or cottontails in your travels. If you are moving too quickly, you will likely pass up the pine hens. We always hear them before we see them.


I would probably suggest getting away from the populated areas and go hunt on the other side of the Wasatch Front (but you'll prob have to wait until next year when the snow is gone).

Or try heading out west and hobble around the mountains out there. You are bound to come across Chuckars out there. I jumped several the other day out by Skull Valley


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Think how many people live below said Wasatch front... what is is now, 1.5 million?? Get to the less populated counties and you will find birds. Also go join www.utahbirddogs.com they really know their stuff with the upland.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I figured it was a little over hunted, that is why I'm thinking of doing some serious hiking to try to out work the rest of the crowd.
I'd rather out work people than out drive them. My truck gets suck mileage and I just can't spare the cash to drive all over!!
I'm also wanting to bowhunt the wasatch next year so I'm trying to do some scouting as I kill myself searching for upland game!!
I think I'm walking to fast, and not looking around. 
I just want to know if game lives up in the area, atleast that will make the blisters on my feet feel a little better!!

S0 6,000 feet is high enough for the grouse?
So you say I need to get to the other side of the front? Maybe I can hike to the other side!! Time to get serious about it and stop fooling around!!
Thursday I'm packing food and water and going to find me something to hunt!!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Farmington and grew up in Bountiful. I gave up on those hills in Davis County a long time ago. Too many people and too little wildlife. Good luck.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am surprised you haven't seen even a rabbit or two, but not surprised about the grouse. I think you need to get at least a thousand feet, maybe two higher than u are before your chances will go up. Not saying you can't see them lower, just too much pressure down lower. I bet if u get up by the pines things will change.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

billybob said:


> I live in Farmington and grew up in Bountiful. I gave up on those hills in Davis County a long time ago. Too many people and too little wildlife. Good luck.


Yeah I'm going to make a serious hike up high and if that doesn't work I'm going to hang up the gun and start fishing! 
Just would have liked to have a close spot to hunt!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I am surprised you haven't seen even a rabbit or two, but not surprised about the grouse. I think you need to get at least a thousand feet, maybe two higher than u are before your chances will go up. Not saying you can't see them lower, just too much pressure down lower. I bet if u get up by the pines things will change.


Yeah I think all the hikers drives a lot of the game up high. I have never seen anyone hunting near this area and I see no empties so I don't think it is from hunting pressure. I think it is more just the mass bodies walking through the area that pushes the game up. 
I'm headed to the pines tomorrow!!


----------



## Wolph (Dec 23, 2009)

For grouse (ruffed, anyway), I would think more in terms of habitat than elevation. In my experience, most places that you have water, (i.e., a stream) aspen, conifers and scrub oak/maple all in close proximity, you'll find ruffies. I've seen them along side of some very popular hiking trails along the Front.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> For grouse (ruffed, anyway), I would think more in terms of habitat than elevation. In my experience, most places that you have water, (i.e., a stream) aspen, conifers and scrub oak/maple all in close proximity, you'll find ruffies. I've seen them along side of some very popular hiking trails along the Front.


Wolph nailed it. One of my favorite hunting spots is along one of the most utilized trails in Utah.  With all this snow, you'll need to be in the pines. Most birds won't be on the ground. They'll be nestled in the boughs of the pine trees trying to make it through the winter. Their diet will change to consist mainly of pine needles.

FYI- The birds will also start to taste bitter like tree bark. You'll wonder why people think they're so delicious. Early season grouse is better than chicken. Right now...not so tasty.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, i'm going to sportsman tonight and getting snowshoes. Tomorrow I'm going to hike up into some pines that I have mapped out on google earth. 
If that doesn't result in anything good I'm going to make one more trip up closer to Bountiful up in the pines and then I'm going to break the shotgun apart and give it the yearly cleaning till next season, time for coyote with the AR-15! :twisted:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It has already been said you need to be higher in the pines also if you get up there early enough you will probably see some snowshoe hares and possibly some cotton tails good luck


----------

